# First gun, first glock, first post



## thenanny (Dec 16, 2007)

I went today and bought my first handgun. It is a Glock 23 and I am very anxious to shoot it this weekend. Also, on top of this, it is my first post on the site. I have done a lot of research on this site and lots of other places elsewhere to decide what gun I wanted, and I decided this was the gun. I would like to thank everyone on this site for all of the information that I was provided by searching through all of the posts and I hope that one day I can help others with their decisions like y'all have helped me. I will keep y'all posted on how I shoot with it this weekend, although it probably won't be that impressive for most of y'all since I am new to shooting pistols.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Start slow, take your time, and you might be surprised at how well you'll do! 

The Glock trigger is different than most other trigger actions, but the fundamentals are still the same. Hold the weapon firmly, align the sights properly on target, hold them as steady as possible (they ARE going to move around a bit; don't worry about that), and make sure you squeeze the trigger gently ALL the way through the squeeze (especially at the "end" of the squeeze, when the weapon is about to fire). If you do these four things, the bullets should pretty much end up somewhere near the center of the target. If you start seeing low shots on target, take more time with the squeeze. "Pulling", "jerking", or "slapping" the trigger is bad, and will make the weapon move a bit before the bullet leaves the barrel. After you've formed and ingrained good trigger control habits, you will be able to speed up your shooting without jerking and missing the target.

Good luck!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

I can add nothing to *DJ Niner's* excellent post, except that very often the fastest road to real shooting skill is formal training. The NRA is a good start for this, and most areas have other instructors offering more advanced training.

Good luck, and let us know how your new Glock shoots for you.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

il be the first one to say cause it is known Glock wide, welcome to the dark side. i love my Glock 19, im so accurate with it. long live sport shooting. :target:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good advise so far. I also like to tell a new shooter to start with the target at 15 to 20 feet and work back over a little time. The biggest thing is practice safty and enjoy what you are doing. If it wasn't fun I would have quit long ago. Good luck.


----------



## thenanny (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice, i'll take all of that into consideration when I go shoot. i wasn't able to shoot today because I ended up having to work, but hopefully I will be able to this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrates! I carry a G23 and am happy with it.


----------



## mc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats. 

I considered a Glock 23 for my first gun but ended up getting the Sigma SW40VE. Needless to say, i didn't do enough research and unhappy with the heavy trigger. 

I ended up getting a Glock 19 and am very happy with it. Good luck


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations on all your firsts today!


----------

